# Finding Redfish



## jwmd2010 (Oct 26, 2015)

I am a novice when it comes to inshore fishing... especially this time of year. Are the bull reds in the flats still when its warmer and sunny or out in the bay / off the beach chasing bait?

Some have said that the fish with the cooler temperatures have started to head towards the river mouths??

Any help leading me in the right direction would help.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

You will find big schools of bull reds in the bays and on the beach. In the bays they are crushing schools of bait. The shallow flats will hold some redfish. Find the muddy bottom flats as the water warms up faster there. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Watch for the birds this time of year, you can find large schools of Bulls in the Bay and along the beach in the GOM.
Pull up to the action and hang on!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

There was a few off scenic highway the other day.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

The flats in the bays have been hit or miss but I've found some reds here and there. Occasionally get lucky and catch a few, other times it's like a ghost town. I have not been in the main bay for a while, just been using the kayak on the bay flats lately.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been seeing enough slot reds in the shallows that I am going to start carrying a rod rigged with a DOA shrimp with me when I go mullet fishing.


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

kingfish501 said:


> I've been seeing enough slot reds in the shallows that I am going to start carrying a rod rigged with a DOA shrimp with me when I go mullet fishing.


What time of day? Or depends on tide?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Flyfisher59 said:


> What time of day? Or depends on tide?


Been seeing most of them about 2 hours after low tide.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

The days that I have caught fish seem to be more around the last several hours of rising tide or the first several hours of falling tide. The days I have fished the low end of the tide swing have not yielded results, but there are always a lot of other factors involved. My current theory is that on the falling tide they are pulling back off the shallowest areas, and on the rising tide they are starting to push back in shallow. I don't know that it's cold enough to matter for sun penetration yet, but during the coldest parts I have been told they tend to stack better in the shallows if there is good sunlight warming the shallow bottom and water pushing up towards the shoreline reeds and grass. 

I have seen several juvenile black drum cruising around as well, so some sort of natural bait could yield better bites there if that matters. 

I'm still learning this shit as well, so I'm far from any authority.


----------



## yika1897 (Nov 12, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> 我钓到鱼的日子似乎更多是在涨潮的最后几个小时或退潮的前几个小时。我在潮汐波动的低端钓鱼的日子并没有产生结果，但总有很多其他因素参与其中。我目前的理论是，在退潮时，它们会从最浅的区域向后退，而在涨潮时，它们会开始向浅处推回。我不知道它是否足够冷以影响阳光的穿透，但我被告知在最冷的部分，如果阳光充足，浅水底部变暖，水推向海岸线芦苇，它们往往在浅水处堆积得更好和草。
> 
> 我也看到过几只幼年黑鼓在周围巡游，所以如果重要的话，某种天然诱饵可以在那里产生更好的咬伤。
> 
> ...


----------

